# Hymer Headlamp Protectors



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Does anybody know of a supplier of headlamp protectors for the Hymer B Class headlamp unit (circa 2010) please.
Soundman


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I use protective film from www.lamin-x.co.uk. Has keep my headlights safe for last 20,000 miles. Easy to fit and cannot be seen once applied.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

javea said:


> I use protective film from www.lamin-x.co.uk. Has keep my headlights safe for last 20,000 miles. Easy to fit and cannot be seen once applied.


An interesting product, many thanks.
Can the film be easliy removed if required.
Soundman


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I believe it can be removed without problem because it is not fixed with any adhesive. Haven't tried it myself, perhaps a call to the manufacturer would be useful, they were very helpful when I first enquirer about the product.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Protectors*

Hi Soundman,

I approached EGR who make protectors for many leading automotive manufacturers.
They were very interested and i passed their details to a Movera (Hymer's Accessory Co) buyer who i contacted at last years Dusseldorf show - but EGR told me recently that Hymer had not contacted them.

The film idea sounds worth a try.

Remember, if your LH headlamp shatters it is a well known problem and Hymer have replaced plenty of them foc - even out of warranty as Hella had a production problem.

Happy Travels
Dave


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Dave
I got the feeling that the film type protectors were more for motorsport and to hold the glass together should a stone break the glass.
I like the idea of a protective cover if I can get them.

Soundman


----------

